

Show HN: Type and download your personal punch cards: The Virtual Keypunch - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/keypunch

======
chl
You can pre-fill the card, too:
[http://www.masswerk.at/keypunch/?q=hello+hn!+dont+forget+you...](http://www.masswerk.at/keypunch/?q=hello+hn!+dont+forget+your+archive.org+donation)!

------
masswerk
Further info: The page is a free add-on to "Google60"
<http://www.masswerk.at/google60>

Ideal tool to make a gift card for your geeky friends ...

